# svn co .../base/releng/9.2 /usr/src gives me 9.2-STABLE



## ph0enix (Nov 9, 2013)

Why does this command keep giving me 9.2-STABLE?


```
svn co https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.2 /usr/src
```

/usr/src/UPDATING says that it's 9.2-p1.  I'm pretty sure I used the same command to update another system a few days ago and that one is 9.2-RELEASE-p1.

I'm confuzzled. :q


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 9, 2013)

So what exactly makes you conclude that you got the STABLE branch?

I'm using the exact same URL for my source tree and after the last update I got this entry in UPDATING:


```
20131026:       p1      FreeBSD-EN-13:04.freebsd-update
        Fix multiple freebsd-update bugs that break upgrading to
        FreeBSD 10.0.
```
Definitely 9.2-RELEASE-p1.


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 9, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> So what exactly makes you conclude that you got the STABLE branch?
> 
> I'm using the exact same URL for my source tree and after the last update I got this entry in UPDATING:
> 
> ...



I upgraded the system using the following process:

```
svn update /usr/src
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
make buildkernel KERNCONF="GENERIC"
make installkernel KERNCONF="GENERIC"
make installworld
mergemaster -p
shutdown -r now
```

`uname -a` now says FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #27 r257865M. The first time it happened, I thought maybe I pulled the source from the wrong branch so I ran the upgrade again (after dumping /usr/src and re-syncing from releng/9.2 but it still says 9.2-STABLE. The other system that I upgraded a few days ago says FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p1 #5 r257657.

Subversion is confusing.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 9, 2013)

Complete the `mergemaster` step.  Also, stop specifying GENERIC.  It is the default.


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 9, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Complete the `mergemaster` step.  Also, stop specifying GENERIC.  It is the default.



I did complete the mergemaster step.  The only things it wants me to do is to edit  /etc/group and /etc/master.passwd which I did manually.  I'm actually using GENERIC with the ident option set to something else so I renamed the GENERIC config.  That's why I'm specifying KERNCONF name.  It was easier to just pretend I'm using the actual GENERIC for the sake of this post.  I don't think specifying the KERNCONF name could cause issues.  Do you?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 10, 2013)

What does `svn info /usr/src` say?


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 10, 2013)

I deleted /usr/src, re-synced again and I'm building the system again now but here is `svn info`:


```
Path: /usr/src
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.2
Relative URL: ^/releng/9.2
Repository Root: https://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 257892
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: delphij
Last Changed Rev: 257194
Last Changed Date: 2013-10-26 16:01:00 -0400 (Sat, 26 Oct 2013)
```


----------



## ph0enix (Nov 11, 2013)

Mea culpa as usual.  I forgot that the system had a cron script that nightly checks for source updates and syncs /usr/src automatically when needed. The script uses the old method (csup) so the source tree was getting all mixed up. This also explains why the kernel failed to compile a couple of times. I removed the cron script, re-synced /usr/src using svn and rebuilt the system. It's running 9.2-RELEASE-p1 now as expected now.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

